# Need Some Positive Vibes From Everyone



## Amethyst (Dec 5, 2005)

I haven't been around here as much as I used to because I'm in a really hellish kind of situation at work. So I'm job hunting and I have two headhunter appointments this week so please keep your fingers crossed that I get a really good lead to a better place to work.

I'm SO tired of sleepless nights, migraine headaches and stomach aches from all the stress &amp; backstabbing few people here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Something's gotta give!!

So...please send positive thoughts my way and I'll forever be grateful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(((((thank you all)))))))

In the meantime...hope you're all doing well on your makeup splurges!


----------



## Cirean (Dec 5, 2005)

I had a job just like that, I had to get sleeping pills because I was clenching my jaw so tight at night that I was waking myself up! I can so sympathize!

*GOOD VIBES*


----------



## devinjhans (Dec 5, 2005)

I wish you the best of luck in your new job search! I know something great will come through for you! ((((((HUGS!)))))


----------



## charish (Dec 5, 2005)

aw, so sorry, i hope everything works out for you, no sense in living in misery over a job. good luck hun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva121 (Dec 5, 2005)

I hope you find a better job with nicer people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 5, 2005)

I've been missing you around here! I'm sorry to hear you've been under alot of stress. *HUGS*

Good luck on your job hunt!

*Good Vibes*


----------



## phoenix461 (Dec 5, 2005)

Amethyst - we know how the NY market is currently. I pray that you will be able to hold on until after the first of the year and then make the move. I am still sending you all the positive vibes. Keep us posted.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Sending major positive vibes*Keep your head up sweetie,and hopefully everything will come into place for you soon!!!!!:icon_chee


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate it all. I'm feeling so down about it all lately.

I'll keep you posted of it all.

thanks again!


----------



## phoenix461 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hang in there baby - I'm with you all the way!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Dec 5, 2005)

*:icon_bigg *****POSITIVE VIBES!*****:icon_bigg *

Good luck on your job search! Keep trying - I know there's a better place for you elsewhere.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 5, 2005)

so sorry to hear that *good vibes*


----------



## peekaboo (Dec 6, 2005)

Sending good vibes your way! Good luck with your job search-you deserve a position where you will be happy and respected!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 6, 2005)

(((Amethyst))) Keep your head up! I wish you all the best!


----------



## SewAmazing (Dec 6, 2005)

Sending you energy, strength, and wisdom for the duration. Knowing that you will be delivered soon. Hang in there. Try not to tell anybody off (it's hard..). Been there, lived that! It wasn't the right time to leave, so I learned to "detach", something actors do, and got through it. Work would become an almost out of body experience I had to do just to get through (think Stepford wife). I would smile like an automaton and do the job. Emotions wouldn't compute. Physically it took a toll, I would sleep like 10 hours or more sometimes each day. Finally the hostile boss was fired! a NEW day.


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 6, 2005)

Wow - you are all amazing considering I don't *technically* know anyone here! Thanks so much!! Some days I feel like I can get through this crap-o-la job and other days I feel defeated. I'm sure you all have gone through that feeling at one time or another.

And yes, SewAmazing, I know EXACTLY what you mean, I've resorted to that. I come in like a zombie robot and do my job and go home. I guess my 2 years of high school drama club lessons came in handy - eh? LOL

thanks again everyone and a ((((((((big hug for you all)))))))))))):icon_chee

mwah!!!!:icon_chee


----------



## Liz (Dec 6, 2005)

*~*~*~*~*~*~*~sending positive vibes ~*~*~*~*~*~*~*


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 6, 2005)

Thank you! My days at work are so skitzo. One day ok, three days bad....


----------



## karrieann (Dec 6, 2005)

I am so glad to hear that you are doing something about getting out of a job that you hate. :clap You deserve a standing ovation!!

I am sending you *major positive vibes*! :icon_chee


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, I've been pounding the pavement for the past month. It's a bad time of year and I know things will probably open up after January but I'm so impatient. I feel like I can't relax. I really wish I could find something NOW and make my move NOW. I just feel like things are so unstable. *sigh* anyway, I'm just venting, it's Monday, ya know?.....


----------



## karrieann (Dec 13, 2005)

Hang in there sweet pea. I know it's tough. I hate my job too.

It is a tough time to be looking for a new job and things will open up next month. you can do this! I'm thinking about you. Maybe try some meditation?


----------



## Laura (Dec 13, 2005)

*good vibes &amp; hugs* going your way honey


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 13, 2005)

**** Good vibes and strength***** Sent your way!!!:icon_bigg


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you! Still plugging along......................:icon_cool


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 16, 2006)

I hope you find a job that you love; instead of working somewhere you hate because working a dead-end job only makes a person miserable. So, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and hope you find that job of your dreams.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 16, 2006)

That's no good. If it's not too...you know..what do you do exactly? maybe there are some unseen Connections, or peoples that gots connections on MUT, if you know what I mean...maybe somebody here could help out..???


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks - I forgot about this post of mine. I have one interview this week and I'm playing phone tag with another prospect trying to set something up.

The hard part is scheduling interviews without looking suspicious. Some of these prospective employers want to see me in the middle of the day for two hours! Its less noticeable if I go after work but they aren't available. I mean, how many times can I say I'm going to the doctor in the middle of the day? (dressed up in a suit, no less...) Anyway, I'm trying to work something out.

Thanks for the positive thoughts!


----------



## Laura (Jan 17, 2006)

We're all rooting for you girl!


----------



## Maja (Jan 17, 2006)

Sending you good vibes and strength! Hang in there! I really hope everything will change for the best for you soon! Hugs!


----------



## SewAmazing (Jan 17, 2006)

You are right. It is tricky.. I used to schedule a whole vacation day when it got too obvious that I was taking a bunch of half days frequently. But I would compensate by multi-tasking--having a doctor's appt, and other busy errand type things I needed to do, while getting in those long job interviews. Also, never wear that suit to work, change before you get there. No need to advertise that you are searching...


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm wishing you the best of luck in your job hunting, and hope that soon you'll be feeling better!


----------



## Leony (Jan 18, 2006)

Aww, sending you good vibes and wish you the best luck Amethyst!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Amethyst,

Just to let you know i am sending you good luck vibes right now.

How's things been? Was there any lead on the new job front? Hopefully now it's the new year more doors will open and you will find the right job for you that you love.

I can sympthise with the stress you've been under, and i know stress isn't good for your health or soul. I hope that you had a nice Xmas and spent some quality time recharging your energy.

love and Hugs,

PaulinexXx


----------

